# Have you tried Sea salt spray?



## BeverlyTazz (Jan 17, 2021)

Sea salt spray adds volume and reduces oil. Sea salt spray is a lightweight spray product, it doesn’t weigh down your hair or give you a greasy look. Not all sea salt sprays are made with the same ingredients. If you are keen to try it out do avoid any products that contains alcohol. It will dry out your hair and scalp. Normally you could spray near the roots after you have dried your hair for everyday use. To give your hair more volume, apply the sea salt spray to damp hair before a blow-drying. It's that easy and I love it!


----------



## Adelamgarceo (May 3, 2021)

Which ones have you used? There’s a brand at Sephora I’m interested in called Oahu.


----------



## Adelamgarceo (May 8, 2021)

Adelamgarceo said:


> Which ones have you used? There’s a brand at Sephora I’m interested in called Oahu.


My bad, the brand is called Ouai and they don't use sea salt. Yikes. Sorry about that. I've been wanting to try any sort of natural wave spray that's supposed to mimic the beautiful waves you get after a day at the beach <3


----------



## shellygrrl (May 9, 2021)

You're never going to get beach waves with sea salt spray alone, IMO. You'll want to use a curling wand or iron as well. (1 or 1.25 inch barrel, depending on the length of your hair.)


----------



## toupeemoor (May 11, 2021)

What sea salt spray is the best?


----------

